# MTL - Mantle Minerals



## System (17 March 2014)

Caeneus Minerals Limited (CAD) was formerly known as Matrix Metals Limited (MRX). 

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the MRX thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1141


----------



## qldfrog (12 October 2017)

Anyone following that one and knowing more about trading halt/suspension; another of my crazy bet and loss???


----------



## frugal.rock (17 September 2020)

Wants to be on the move.
Tenement next-door to De Grey so who knows.
Have noticed price moving along, and seems to be picking up steam...
6 month chart. Watching out of interest.


----------



## frugal.rock (17 September 2020)

It was $0.014 when posting, and I noticed it jumped to 0.015 on the screen shot and trades of around 10million vol went through... and still running.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 September 2020)

The Company has completed a low level detailed airborne magnetic survey over the entire tenement areas of Roberts Hill and Mt Berghaus. Thorough evaluation of the total magnetic intensity data will commence with a special focus on identification and delineation of special intrusive rock-types within specific shear and lineament orientations. Anomalous locations will then be further evaluated by future drilling.

Following successful Heritage and Government approvals, the Company is optimistic that it will be able to conduct the first pass aircore drilling program at Roberts Hill before year end.


> Caeneus CEO Rob Mosig commented, “the placement completed by the Company last week has provided an excellent treasury to conduct meaningful exploration on our Mallina Province Projects. It is with great excitement that we can now fast-track activities at our Roberts Hill project which immediately abuts the De Grey Mining Limited tenements containing their exciting Hemi and Shaggy deposits. We look forward with much confidence to interpret the latest low level magnetic data as a prelude to the aircore drilling we expect to start later this year.”


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (17 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> The Company has completed a low level detailed airborne magnetic survey over the entire tenement areas of Roberts Hill and Mt Berghaus. Thorough evaluation of the total magnetic intensity data will commence with a special focus on identification and delineation of special intrusive rock-types within specific shear and lineament orientations. Anomalous locations will then be further evaluated by future drilling.
> 
> Following successful Heritage and Government approvals, the Company is optimistic that it will be able to conduct the first pass aircore drilling program at Roberts Hill before year end.
> 
> View attachment 111843





Looks like a bit of a DeGrey nearology play.


----------



## frugal.rock (17 September 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Looks like a bit of a DeGrey nearology play.



The market seems to have the risk appetite for it. 
Even if it was around 10% as successful as DeGrey share price, that's around a 1000 % profit margin from current prices.
Level big risk to potential return looking good so far... Have to look into it further.
Cheers


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (17 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The market seems to have the risk appetite for it.
> Even if it was around 10% as successful as DeGrey share price, that's around a 1000 % profit margin from current prices.
> Level big risk to potential return looking good so far... Have to look into it further.
> Cheers




DeGrey is an amazing story; to reach the lofty market cap of ~$1.7 billion without pouring any gold or having done a feasibility study. Investors seem to really back management to perform here. I hope it doesn't go the way of the Dutch tulips for those investors.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 September 2020)

So, a little bit more "looking into it" yesterday and I decided to purchase a small parcel when 0.014 was available again.
Had watched De Grey take off without getting on board, and have seen CAD steadily increasing from around 0.01 
It's like "slow TV" if you don't buy an entry ticket.... slow TV where you kick yourself for not doing what you should have when you should have.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 September 2020)

Nicely on the move. 
6 month chart.


----------



## barney (18 September 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> DeGrey is an amazing story; to reach the lofty market cap of ~$1.7 billion without pouring any gold or having done a feasibility study. Investors seem to really back management to perform here. I hope it doesn't go the way of the Dutch tulips for those investors.




Agree re the Tulips.  

They recently raised $2 million Capital at a premium to the SP at 1 cent to Sophs (7th Sep) Been all uphill since.  That $2 million+ has likely been turned over/traded now so if the Sophs have taken profits and the Day Traders leave the building, it will be left to the  over exuberant Retailers to do the pushing.  They will need some results to hold the current momentum ..... Too many ifs and buts to place anything substantial on but as you say @frugal.rock , a small stake left to fester could net you a life time of beer money somewhere in the future   I'm way over committed at the moment so not for me this little fella.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (18 September 2020)

barney said:


> Agree re the Tulips.
> 
> They recently raised $2 million Capital at a premium to the SP at 1 cent to Sophs (7th Sep) Been all uphill since.  That $2 million+ has likely been turned over/traded now so if the Sophs have taken profits and the Day Traders leave the building, it will be left to the  over exuberant Retailers to do the pushing.  They will need some results to hold the current momentum ..... Too many ifs and buts to place anything substantial on but as you say @frugal.rock , a small stake left to fester could net you a life time of beer money somewhere in the future   I'm way over committed at the moment so not for me this little fella.




🤣 Putting the words Tulip and DeGrey in the same sentence can be a very dangerous thing to do in the company of some crowds from the Wild West.


----------



## over9k (21 September 2020)

Pulled the trigger on a minimum trade. I'm in!


----------



## frugal.rock (9 October 2020)

Excerpt from QUARTER ENDED 
30 SEPTEMBER 2020

Aeromagnetic Survey 

On 28 August 2020, the Company announced the completion of a 10-day field reconnaissance over Roberts Hill and  Mt Berghaus.

 The aim of the visit was to establish vehicular access available for future drilling programs and to review  flight survey specifications for the Company’s airborne magnetic survey.

As a result of the field visit, the Company finalised its requirements for an airborne magnetic survey which commenced on the first week of September.  

The airborne survey was conducted on 50 metre line spacings with a survey sensor height of approximately 35 metres. 

Thorough evaluation of the total magnetic intensity data will commence in October, with a special focus on  identification and delineation of special intrusive rock-types within specific shear and lineament orientations. 
*
The  company will announce this evaluation in the second half of October.
*
Anomalous locations will then be further evaluated by future drilling.


----------



## over9k (9 October 2020)

Sounding good. Fingers crossed for results.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 October 2020)

Still waiting on the results from aeromagnetic survey over Roberts Hill. Was supposed to be released already. Not hidden in quarterly either.


frugal.rock said:


> The company will announce this evaluation in the second half of October.



My pick for November comp and holding. Initial entry 0.015
Holding doubled on Friday on 0.01


----------



## frugal.rock (23 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> My pick for November comp and holding. Initial entry 0.015
> Holding doubled on Friday on 0.01



Today has seen interest pick up exponentially in relation to the last few weeks.
I have a decent sized holding now after averaging in on the lower prices.
Hope the interest holds and announcement flows with a nice timing for the end of month competition result.


----------



## barney (23 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Hope the interest holds and announcement flows with a nice timing for the end of month competition result.





The assessment/announcement re their recent airborne geophysical surveys at the Yule River tenement are technically overdue.  Price action indicates news is close. Hopefully it turns out to be positive on your behalf Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (23 November 2020)

Thanks Barney. 
Yarp, price & volume interest has jumped today. 
Turning into the biggest volume day for over a month.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 January 2021)

Action stations... it's been a while coming...


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

UPDATE – LITHIUM PROJECTS USA

Caeneus Minerals Ltd (ACN 082 593 235) (ASX: CAD) (“the Company”) is pleased to advise that during the first  
quarter of 2021 it will commence a review and assessment of its lithium brine projects in Nevada USA.
 The review comes at a time when a potential resurgence in sustained lithium demand and price is likely.  

The Company’s CEO, Mr Rob Mosig commented;  
“The Caeneus lithium brines projects commenced activities well before my appointment to the Company, however, they contain an intrinsic value which has essentially been put on hold during a fluctuating lithium market.”  
“Whilst the flagship and focus for the Company clearly remains the Mallina gold tenements immediately adjacent to  
the significant De Grey gold discoveries, I believe the Nevada lithium brines provide an additional opportunity to achieve  
more success through careful additional exploration and development or other opportunities”.  

About the Lithium Projects  

Columbus Marsh  
In 2016 Caeneus discovered highly anomalous concentrations of lithium brines within a shallow aquifer at the  
Columbus Marsh Project. Columbus Marsh contains a large mature saline basin surrounded by epithermal hot springs.  
In November 2017, the Company announced the completion of its drill campaign at Columbus Marsh, further lithium  brines were encountered.
 The Company encountered highly anomalous lithium brine concentrations which included  
an interval 79.25 to 103.63 meters at an average of 80.78 mg/l lithium with a peak value of 95.9 mg/l lithium. (refer  
ASX announcement 3 November 2017)  

Rhodes Marsh  
The Rhodes Marsh basin, is located approximately 15km north to northwest of the Company’s Columbus Marsh  
Project. The Company believes that the Rhodes Marsh Project holds many similarities to such basins as Columbus  
Marsh and the Clayton Valley. Both the Company’s projects are in the vicinity of other significant lithium projects  
(refer Figure 1, page 2)


----------



## frugal.rock (13 April 2021)

Update.
Quote from the January announcement posted above.

"Caeneus Minerals Ltd (ACN 082 593 235) (ASX: CAD) (“the Company”) is pleased to advise that *during the first quarter of 2021* it will commence a review and assessment of its lithium brine projects in Nevada USA.
The review  comes at a time when a potential resurgence in sustained lithium demand and price is likely."

Waiting to hear about the review and assessment of their US lithium prospects.
Lithium is and has been rapidly climbing in price over the last few months.
Still waiting for the DeGrey style nearology play to find massive chunks of gold as well.

A ping in volume yesterday pushing price slightly above upper BB.
Has been consolidating for a while and average purchase price over the last 12 months, as seen on chart, is $0.01







Someone is keen to currently buy up at at $0.009.
Price closed at 0.008 today from a $550 dump at 3:53PM, which to me, is intended to lure out more sellers/supply on the 0.009 price point.


----------



## barney (13 April 2021)

Agree @frugal.rock 

That 70 million shares traded yesterday puts a nice line in the sand

And the 009's are looking slim


----------



## frugal.rock (26 April 2021)

Still sneaking along, ticking up nicely.
Am wondering if the successes of DEG lately is having any effect on CAD ? 
Either way, have held since before the September pop, a few more months/ years won't hurt...😬


----------



## over9k (27 April 2021)

Torch it & pump it into DEG you pussy


----------



## barney (27 April 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Either way, have held since before the September pop, a few more months/ years won't hurt...😬



Picking a Spec to run and hold is tough going at the moment.  They have around $2 mill still in the coffers, but obviously a bit more moola will be required down the track.  

Hopefully it might play ball and have the mandatory little run up before any CR is announced @frugal.rock 

I let the last of mine go a while back to pay for something else. Good luck with it anyway FR


frugal.rock said:


> Torch it & pump it into DEG you pussy




Lol.  I notice that DEG has a +$2 Billion market Cap now!  Not quite Speccy enough for my little port folio of battlers, lol

Certainly been a nice ride for holder.


----------



## wabullfrog (27 April 2021)

The Mt Berghaus E45/5041 application was on the Wardens Court listing for 26th of March.



			https://www.dmp.wa.gov.au/Documents/Minerals/WC-CauseList_Perth_26March2021.pdf
		


Not sure if it was actually heard or adjourned to a later date.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 May 2021)

over9k said:


> Torch it & pump it into DEG you pussy



No, go get stuffed, you didn't say please.🤺
🦔
Supply starting to thin somewhat, just need upward pressure to increase.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 June 2021)

over9k said:


> Torch it & pump it into DEG you pussy



DEG looking a bit too top heavy. (Looking like it could go either way, but without news....I expect it to head down)

Torch it and pump it into CAD you pussy. 🥊
Time for CAD to have some sunshine?
Resisting the urge to sell into the slight volume flurry.
No news is good news...
This nearology play is as close as they get, directly next door.


----------



## over9k (1 June 2021)

Pfft DEG had an announcement & bounced a bit literally today


----------



## barney (1 June 2021)

Hopefully a little ray of sunshine there for you @frugal.rock 

They are still waiting on final PoW approvals for the 19,500 auger drilling.  Shouldn't be too much longer

That .012 has been a bit of a sticking point ... maybe this time  

(Did a few bob (a Leroy and a couple of Alans as well) on this one, no longer hold )


----------



## aus_trader (1 June 2021)

barney said:


> Hopefully a little ray of sunshine there for you @frugal.rock
> 
> They are still waiting on final PoW approvals for the 19,500 auger drilling.  Shouldn't be too much longer
> 
> ...



Yeah, strong finish today with a bit of volume to support the move...


----------



## over9k (1 June 2021)

Jokes aside, if you're unsure, why not trim half of it, put a stop-loss in at your purchase price for the rest, and just ride it and see where it goes?


----------



## barney (1 June 2021)

The VWAP for the day was a whisker under .012 with the bulk of trades going through early in the day  (plenty of them)

Its had a long consolidation period so a move would not surprise ... 

If .013 gets taken out with gusto, it could easily run a couple of points quickly

Might pay to stay nimble just in case the music stops ... I know being nimble is your middle name @frugal.rock  

So lets hope she has a quick rustle up to .015 just for your benefit so you can afford those Italian rissoles rather than my chicken sausages which you apparently aren't too keen on, lol 🌭


----------



## frugal.rock (1 June 2021)

barney said:


> Its had a long consolidation period so a move would not surprise ...





over9k said:


> why not trim half of it



I did trim 1/3 last time it popped a bit.
In my 2+ years of trading, I have held quite a few speccies bought before popular that have gone on to be 5 to 10x multibaggers after I sold. 
MGT, LRS, FAU, RXL, Afterpay lol etc etc etc

Happy to keep holding onto my 1.535 million shares CAD
Around September will be 12 months for CGT benefits.


----------



## barney (1 June 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> In my 2+ years of trading, I have held quite a few speccies bought before popular that have gone on to be 5 to 10x multibaggers after I sold.




Yeah, it can be frustrating Rock.   Had you simply pumped all your cash into APT and Z1P (as you obviously had a vibe about)

You would be sipping tequilas on an Island in the Bahamas somewhere and writing books on "how I made a squillion dollars!"

Don't discount where that initial vibe was generated from ... 

So you can do it next time!  Then you can shout the rest of those Italian rissoles we deserve! 🍔


----------



## over9k (1 June 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I did trim 1/3 last time it popped a bit.
> In my 2+ years of trading, I have held quite a few speccies bought before popular that have gone on to be 5 to 10x multibaggers after I sold.
> MGT, LRS, FAU, RXL, Afterpay lol etc etc etc
> 
> ...



Wait, only two years? How old are you? I got the impression you're older than I am.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 June 2021)

over9k said:


> I got the impression you're older than I am.



Put it this way, I left school when you were a twinkle in someone's eye.... "1981 Over the Top" was my first vinyl.
In those days, an auto reverse cassette player was the ducks nuts...(you didn't have to take the tape out to play the other side...)
8 tracks was a bit before me and I never had a Valiant. 
Nearly bought a V8 Rambler Regal once but didn't want to pay $3k


----------



## over9k (1 June 2021)

Good grief. 

So you're going to buy one of these with your gains I take it?


----------



## frugal.rock (1 June 2021)

over9k said:


> So you're going to buy one of these with your gains I take it?



Yep, one of them cause it's got ROCK in the name.

Then I'm gonna buy this rockin' sturdy steed and ride off into the sunset....






oh and a seaside shanty with a view of Camel Rock


----------



## barney (1 June 2021)

LOL at yous guys ,...


----------



## over9k (1 June 2021)

Careful barney, I'll target you next


----------



## barney (2 June 2021)

over9k said:


> Careful barney, I'll target you next



Not the Spanish Inquisition


----------



## over9k (2 June 2021)

Nah it wouldn't be the spanish inquisition. More like red terror. 

Which also coincidentally describes most of my positions shortly after I take them out.


----------



## aus_trader (2 June 2021)

over9k said:


> Nah it wouldn't be the spanish inquisition. More like red terror.
> 
> Which also coincidentally describes most of my positions shortly after I take them out.



Yeah man, which is why you'll be the first person to be contacted after taking a short position...


----------



## barney (2 June 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Yeah man, which is why you'll be the first person to be contacted after taking a short position...



Slightly cruel Aus, although O-9 has been dishing a bit out, so only fair to receive some reciprocal retribution 

Don't worry O-9.  You are not alone suffering grazed knuckles from less than perfect entries.  All part of the game, lol.


----------



## over9k (2 June 2021)

See now I have this new avatar I can literally show you what happens when you poke the bear.


----------



## aus_trader (2 June 2021)

I thought if it works consistently enough, why not ?   

Put the short on, get o-9 to do his thing and make it tank short term, unwind the short for quick profits that we can share...🧞‍♂️


----------



## over9k (2 June 2021)

Yeah but the gods know what we're up to now see and they'll make it drop just enough for me to lose but not enough for you to crack profitability. You just watch.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 June 2021)




----------



## over9k (2 June 2021)

Do you want me to buy CAD tomorrow and make it and therefore your holdings drop rock? 

Because I'll do it you know.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 June 2021)

over9k said:


> Do you want me to buy CAD tomorrow and make it and therefore your holdings drop rock?
> 
> Because I'll do it you know.


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

over9k said:


> See now I have this new avatar I can literally show you what happens when you poke the bear.




Speaking of  Bear poking ...  Anyone who hasn't seen "The Revenant" it is a must see.

And the Bear scene is nothing short of downright scary.

Don't poke the Bear!


----------



## aus_trader (3 June 2021)

barney said:


> And the Bear scene is nothing short of downright scary.






Hell yeah !


----------



## greggles (11 June 2021)

19,500-metre drilling program at Roberts Hill set to commence soon. Volume is starting to increase and we could see CAD start to inch up with speculators jumping in to take a position.









						Caeneus closes on maiden drilling start in Pilbara gold quest
					

Davide Bosio’s arrival to bolster Caeneus Mineral’s corporate profile comes as the tiny Pilbara explorer prepares to kick off a maiden drilling program at one of the most intriguing nearology plays in Australia’s resurgent gold space.




					thewest.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (16 June 2021)

over9k said:


> Torch it & pump it into DEG you pussy



Guess what!
I did, that's why DEG is on the down...
Joking, I didn't, I don't take financial advice from unlicensed financial advisers in training. 😘


----------



## over9k (16 June 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Guess what!
> I did, that's why DEG is on the down...
> Joking, I didn't, I don't take financial advice from unlicensed financial advisers in training. 😘



Oh rock, the timing of this post... 






I topped a bit of DEG up literally today


----------



## frugal.rock (16 June 2021)

over9k said:


> I topped a bit of DEG up literally today



Alright, well, you take the high road and I'll take the low road...and apparently I'll be in Scotland afore ye...
ochhh, haggis.


----------



## over9k (16 June 2021)

I didn't actually sell CAD to do it though - just a small cash buy. Still holding CAD.


----------



## aus_trader (16 June 2021)

greggles said:


> 19,500-metre drilling program at Roberts Hill set to commence soon. Volume is starting to increase and we could see CAD start to inch up with speculators jumping in to take a position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, let the _*games*_ begin...





I mean the _*drillings*_...


----------



## aus_trader (30 June 2021)

Entered for July comp. It's been really quiet lately and any good drill results could give it a good lift... 📿


----------



## wabullfrog (30 June 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Entered for July comp. It's been really quiet lately and any good drill results could give it a good lift... 📿




At this stage I'm just hoping they will stop promising & actually start to do some drilling.


----------



## aus_trader (1 July 2021)

wabullfrog said:


> At this stage I'm just hoping they will stop promising & actually start to do some drilling.



me too...🤞


----------



## frugal.rock (7 July 2021)

wabullfrog said:


> At this stage I'm just hoping they will stop promising & actually start to do some drilling.



If I'm not mistaken, they are still awaiting a result/ approval on a works permit application which, rumour has it, may be deliberated on Friday. 
(WA Wardens Court)
So not really a case of not fulfilling promises, just red tape.

So maybe some news late Friday or Monday? Can't be sure though.

Fingers crossed for some drilling this month, oh, they will probably need a bit more money soon too...

I topped up a bit this week, had taken some small chunk profits on recent spurts, now sitting it out again, long term thinking required IMO.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2021)

Well, "there's movement at the station, for word had passed around...."

REQUEST FOR TRADING HALT 

In accordance with ASX Listing Rule 17.1, Caeneus Minerals Limited (ASX:CAD) (the Company) requests an immediate trading halt in its securities pending an announcement *regarding a key milestone and capital raising.* 

Hopefully come Wednesday, it's Showtime.


----------



## aus_trader (27 July 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Well, "there's movement at the station, for word had passed around...."
> 
> REQUEST FOR TRADING HALT
> 
> ...



Hopefully not a highly dilutive cap raise that cause the share price to decline... 🤞


----------



## frugal.rock (28 July 2021)

ASC Announcement 
28/7/2021
Market Sensitive

Highlights

• Traditional Owner Heritage Survey completed and ground cleared over 25km of selected drill lines in close proximity to
De Grey Mining (ASX: DEG) Greater Hemi resource area

• Programme of Work (PoW) approved

• Drill rig mobilised to commence 20,000m of aircore drilling at Roberts Hill

• Placement of $1.75m secured to fund drilling and exploration activities


----------



## frugal.rock (30 July 2021)

If this keeps up @aus_trader you may end up placing a 3rd in the July comp?


----------



## frugal.rock (1 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Drill rig mobilised to commence 20,000m of aircore drilling at Roberts Hill



So in addition to this, they are still awaiting approvals on the Mount Berghaus tenement.
Excerpt from quarterly;

"Other Pilbara Projects

During the quarter, the Company continued to expedite the granting of its highly prospective Mount Berghaus tenement located adjacent to the Roberts Hill Project in the Mallina Basin.

The Company is working towards the granting of the Mt Berghaus in due course and a PoW for exploration activities should commence later this year.

The Company also continued its exploration efforts across its entire portfolio of projects including the commencement of a calcrete/laterite/soil sampling program at its Pardoo project.

The Pardoo project is located 
within the boundaries of the Great Sandy Desert and offers an excellent opportunity to examine potential gold/base metal geochemistry of calcrete located in more northerly regions of Australia."

The Federal government is pushing state governments to fast track projects and approvals, and in WA they have allocated more staff to the mines department to that end. 
I can't say that there's going to rampant rubber stamping and greenlighting, however, if all else remains the same, at least approval times should reduce.
Just need the court systems to keep up though...

A chart, not from my broker.
Broker wasn't available yesterday due to "maintenance".
Not sure what they maintained as charts are now "not available" dumbasses...


----------



## frugal.rock (2 August 2021)

ASX Announcement

DRILLING STARTED AT ROBERTS HILL

• Drilling has commenced on eastern drill lines at Roberts Hill

• 20,000m of aircore drilling with assay results expected October 2021

• Company’s operations team engaged and on-site

My pick for August comp.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 August 2021)

Gathering momentum nicely.
No further news on drilling results as yet, but if there's even a sniff of gold, things could get interesting. Held.


----------



## frugal.rock (17 August 2021)

Haha.
Speeding ticket, please explain.
CAD says
We know nothing.

Does the ASX understand nearology? lol


----------



## frugal.rock (23 August 2021)

A chart based update.
SP back on trend, supply thinned out nicely after last week's spike.
I was out after the spike, but am back in on the retrace.
IMO, SP is headed higher based on the trend of the last 3 weeks, and the immediate selling supply dropping off, coupled with the speculative timing around current drilling and permitting activities creating demand catalyst.

 I had expected a bit of a sell off Friday afternoon, but that didn't really eventuate, possibly indicating some strength heading into this week.
Held and in the monthly comp.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2021)

ROBERTS HILL DRILLING UPDATE 

- 76 air-core drill holes completed totalling over 5,000 metres

- *Disseminated sulphides identified within, and in most cases ending in 20 drill holes*

- Planned Induced Polarisation (IP) Survey for Zone A 

- New Program of Work (PoW) and Heritage Clearance Applications in preparation

Yummo, tasty sulphides...


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2021)

Have chosen CAD again for the monthly comp, a coin toss really between this and LPD. Notably, the eminent @debtfree has chosen LPD. 
My thoughts were that both stocks stand an average chance of ending the month higher.

Moving on, Drilling has moved from first section to the 2nd section out of 4 planned sections of current Roberts Hill works.
This 2nd section is comprised of 3 target areas and is potentially the most "interesting" area.

CAD has been giving updates on visual results found (geologists interpretation), and notably 20 holes in the first area have terminated with sulphides present. 
This is consistent with the De Grey results mostly being deeper than the current RC drilling reaches that CAD is undertaking thus implying that deeper drilling will need to occur to realise full potential. I suspect current RC work will expose the upper sections of interest, which is enough for now and may push the SP higher thus less dilution if raising further cash for further drilling.

I believe permitting for Mt "Burgerhouse"  is underway, and that announcement is expected, hopefully this year?

No doubt DeGrey will be very interested in results also. Not sure if their in a takeover ready position or not, but proximity suggests it could be in their interests.

All very speculative at this stage but fingers crossed. 
Will have to check when assays are due.
Held.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 September 2021)

Gold has been heading north.
Announcement just out.

FURTHER UPDATE,
ROBERTS HILL
PHASE 1 DRILLING PROGRAM

• Air-core drilling now completed over Zones B, C and D

• Drill Hole RHAC-0104 in Zone C *intersects 28 metres of abundant sulphides*

• With almost 10,000 metres air-core drilled, the Company has now completed half of the program

See the announcement for further info.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 September 2021)

Comp pick again.
I can't remember when assays are due, but until this flops or flies, I'm still in on it.

Drilling updates have been a little inconclusive, however there are indications of some similar deeper sulphides indicating whatever is found will be open at depth, at least, but more deeper drilling will be needed to unlock any major DeGrey nearology potential

A fuller picture may not even be available this year...


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2021)

ASX Announcement
5th Oct, 2021

SUCCESSFUL COMPLETION OF ROBERTS HILL AIR-CORE  
DRILLING PROGRAM 

- 197 holes completed totalling 15,999 metres 

- Most drill holes successfully penetrated the overburden and terminated in  sedimentary and intrusive bedrock 

- 84 of the 197 drill holes terminated in sulphide accumulation allowing future 
geochemical evaluations to be conducted1

- *The first batches of analytical results from the drilling expected towards end of October*


----------



## wabullfrog (27 October 2021)

No news released but has been smashed today after a bit of dip yesterday, from .02 to .012, options from .008 to .004.

Leaky ship?


----------



## frugal.rock (27 October 2021)

wabullfrog said:


> Leaky ship?



I had same thoughts...brutal.
Oh the humanity.... profits up in smoke


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2021)

Was watching this today and wondering WTF. Leaky ship, surely. Those drill holes must have been dusters. I thought 'by end of Oct' was extremely ambitious with 4-6 weeks the turnaround time just about everywhere. Please explain to be issued tonight most probably.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2021)

Sean K said:


> Was watching this today and wondering WTF. Leaky ship, surely. Those drill holes must have been dusters. I thought 'by end of Oct' was extremely ambitious with 4-6 weeks the turnaround time just about everywhere. Please explain to be issued tonight most probably.



On the 6th September they announced they had completed around half of the drilling for about 10,000 metres.
(Final drillings were around 17,000 metres, so they were over halfway, but just didn't know it then.)

It's now 7.5 weeks after that announcement, which was a Monday.
Pretty sure a truck load of samples/cores would have already been at the assayers before this announcement so their timeframes seem ok for current prevailing conditions.

"The first batches of analytical results from the drilling expected towards end of October"

So maybe not October... if not, November.

Around a week ago, some options were converted and listed from much lower prices than the SP. (Around 42 million I believe).
May explain the dump down yesterday by means of profit taking and setting up for another run up, perhaps?


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2021)

Well pointed out @frugal.rock 

Answer to their please explain in already:


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2021)

Was a bit busy yesterday, and got caught off guard with rapid move... Thus, revenge was in order once I got engaged.
Original entries averaged around 0.011 and had skimmed off at higher prices, so only open profits vanishing on a smaller holding.
Hopefully the below won't bite me.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2021)

It's all happening...

CAENEUS MINERALS LTD 
Security Code: CAD 
Pause in Trading 
Trading in the securities of the entity will be temporarily paused  
pending a further announcement.


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> It's all happening...
> 
> CAENEUS MINERALS LTD
> Security Code: CAD
> ...




WTF is this??


----------



## wabullfrog (28 October 2021)

The pause in trading to announce that assay results are delayed???

Trading again


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2021)

wabullfrog said:


> The pause in trading to announce that assay results are delayed???
> 
> Trading again




Bizaar. But, there was nothing to explain yesterday's smashing... In theory, should just go back to the price it was a couple of days ago. They really should have updated the market as a courtesy on the delays of the assays. Is that material information when everyone knows there's delays?


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2021)

Sean K said:


> Was watching this today and wondering WTF. Leaky ship, surely. Those drill holes must have been dusters.



The last paragraph of the update announcement you posted addresses your concerns, can't say it will allay them.


Sean K said:


> WTF is this



I don't see anything untoward.
They got a please explain, they responded, indicative pre-trading looked like it was going to be choppy.
CAD Stakeholders on social media have complained in the past about a lack of news flow.

As a holder, I don't have any issues and appreciate the update. They can't stop covid and "unprecedented demand" for assayers services.
It won't help for this month's comp though.... CAD entry for the 3rd month running...? or is the 4th month...ha, can't rightly remember now.


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> The last paragraph of the update announcement you posted addresses your concerns, can't say it will allay them.
> 
> I don't see anything untoward.
> They got a please explain, they responded, indicative pre-trading looked like it was going to be choppy.
> ...




Just lazy comms perhaps.

Should go back to about where it was Tuesday I reckon.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2021)

Sean K said:


> Just lazy comms perhaps.
> 
> Should go back to about where it was Tuesday I reckon.



Tuesday close was $0.018, so I hope your right.🤨

5 day chart, 15 minute bars.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 November 2021)

"The Company announced on 5 October 2021 its first batch of analytical results were due
at the end of October 2021.
Due to unprecedented drilling activity in Western  Australia there have been industry wide delays with high demand for analytical results.

 Accordingly, the Company now expects to receive the first portion of its assay results in the second half of November 2021."

"The Company has an existing policy that assay results will be sent directly to the CEO"

November comp entry.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 November 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> the Company now expects to receive the first portion of its assay results in the second half of November 2021."



Monday is the first day of the second half of November and
AGM presentation out today.
🤞


----------



## frugal.rock (1 December 2021)

So, partial assay results still not ready. Next year now.
Patience required, grasshopper.

Mumblings about a lithium announcement before eoy though. December comp entry.


----------



## Faramir (2 January 2022)

@frugal.rock can I pick CAD for Jan 2022 tipping comp? I can find another stock if you want this.

I actually have no real reason for picking this other than it is 1.3 cents.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 January 2022)

From announcement on
29th Nov, 2021

USA LITHIUM PROJECTS

"Given the current strength in lithium prices and associated companies, the Company has received a number of proposals to potentially sell or spin-out these assets.
The board continues to review these options with a view to maximizing value for all shareholders and expect to provide an update on this strategy before the end of this calendar year."

I note that update hasn't been announced yet.

Still waiting on AC drill results as well, which are scheduled to be available this month.

It's sink or swim month.  🤞


----------



## frugal.rock (25 January 2022)

ASC Announcement
17th Jan, 2022

NEW EXPLORATION PLANNED FOR THE COMPANY’S USA 
LITHIUM PROJECTS

• Caeneus to restart exploration on its USA Lithium Brine projects

• Projects located strategically in the Lithium Battery Basin, Nevada, USA which also hosts Rhyolite Ridge (ASX: INR) and Silver Peak (NYSE: ALB) lithium deposits

• Historical drilling confirmed presence of lithium brine

"During 2021, the Company received interest from third parties regarding its Columbus Marsh and Rhodes  Marsh projects which are located respectively 50 kilometres and 70 kilometres north-west of Albemarle  
Corporation’s (NYSE: ALB) Silver Peak Mine. Silver Peak is North America’s only producing lithium brine
deposit, and has been in continuous operation since 1966. 

The CAD Lithium projects are also located 50 kilometres and 70 kilometres respectively north of Ioneer Limited (ASX: INR) and it’s Rhyolite Ridge Lithium Boron Deposit."



Still awaiting assay results due this month.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Still awaiting assay results due this month.



Well, that's the shortest longest wait I've ever had...🤨😬

ASX Announcement
25 January 2022

ANOMALOUS GOLD INTERSECTED AT ROBERTS HILL

• Assay results received from the maiden Roberts Hill air core program on E47/3846

• Geochemically anomalous Au, As and Ag intersected within sheared Mallina sediments

• Drill intercepts include:
RHAC147: 4 m @ 0.42 g/t Au from 80-84 m (incl. 848 ppm As)
RHAC103: 4 m @ 0.17 g/t Au from 28-32 m
RHAC101: 4 m @ 0.11 g/t Au from 40-44 m
RHAC045: 4 m @ 0.13 g/t Au from 28-32 m
RHAC176 : 4 m @ 0.10 g/t Au from 4-8 m
RHAC017: 1 m @ 0.10 g/t Au from 71-72 m
RHAC159: 16 m @ 1.53 g/t Ag from surface
RHAC057: 12 m @ 1.51 g/t Ag from surface
RHAC138: 8 m @ 2.40 g/t Ag from 4-12 m
• Further follow up drilling planned to coincide with Mt Berghaus exploration activities

"As this is the maiden campaign across a prospective region never drilled before in the Pilbara, exploration holes have been spaced at 200 metres across the various ‘target zones’.

The Company will now focus on these areas of  mineralisation to determine whether a follow up program incorporating E-W closely spaced fence line traverses may reveal the potential for continuity across the Roberts Hill tenure."


_Perhaps this De Grey nearology play has legs after all?_
_The next few days trading will be telling what the market thinks.
Doesn't matter what I think._


----------



## frugal.rock (25 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Perhaps this De Grey nearology play has legs after all?



I honestly thought those last 3 intesections were gold Au.
It was all too late before I found they were actually Ag.
The market has spoken.

Rob Mosig, you'd better get some good lithium results or you'll be bloody hearing from me... 🤨


----------



## frugal.rock (5 February 2022)

For liability purposes, this post is complete fiction, unless some of it turns out to be proven fact.

In the interests of wiping the slate clean on this stonk, I thought I should recap.

A substantial loss for me on a double position. Loss in the order of 30% 😣

Looking back, there are clear signs of insider trading.

The drilling results ended up being ALL of the assays, when as an investor, the company had stated they were waiting for partial results.
I suspect once they found out the partial results were crap, they held out divulging this in the hope of the rest of the assays returning a good result.
Didn't happen.

When they announced the lithium review, I had thought I should exit on the rise from that, knowing that if the assay results for gold were good, I could buy in again.
If I exited then, it would have been a small profit.
I was greedy and hopeful and it clouded my better judgement, as I had expected a better rise from the lithium announcement.

I note, around a year prior, they had a lithium review also.
They did another one for the new director Rob Mosig.
I'm going to remember that name.
ROB MOSIG.

I'm unlikely to ever buy this stonk again... I was a true believer and lessons have been learnt.


----------



## Berry (7 June 2022)

CAD have just come off another trading halt - Announcement as follows:
HIGHLIGHTS • Exceptional assays from the first 45% of results received from Pilbara Pardoo RC Drilling Program • Significant shallow and thick Ni-Co-Cu-Pd mineralised intercepts include: o CPRC003: 64m @ 0.50% Ni (from 28m), including 14m @ 1.0% Ni (from 76m) 102m @ 0.04% Co (from 27m) 109m @ 0.15% Cu (from 24m) 63m @ 0.10g/t Pd (from 24m) o CPRC010: 45m @ 0.49% Ni (from 54m) 80m @ 0.05% Co (from 53m) 97m @ 0.22% Cu (from 35m) • The results received to date have intersected sheared, ultramafic rocks indicating a large mineralised system, open down-dip and along strike to the east and west. • The Pardoo Highway deposit is located adjacent to the sealed Great Northern Highway and 120kms from Port Hedland in the Mt Goldsworthy Region of the Pilbara, WA. • Ni mineralisation strike length currently at ~ 900 m • Co mineralisation strike length currently at ~1.25 km • Two high priority regional targets identified with PoW submitted to test higher grade Co-Pd alongside follow up resource definition drilling • Additional assays expected over the next ~2 weeks


----------



## System (7 December 2022)

On December 7th, 2022, Caeneus Minerals Limited (CAE) changed its name and ASX code to Mantle Minerals Limited (MTL).


----------

